

Looking for a Linux / AIX Systems Administrator (U of M Ann Arbor) - devnullslappy
http://umjobs.org/job_detail/71394/linuxunix_administrator_programmer

======
devnullslappy
Required Qualifications:

 _Bachelor degree in a related field and/or equivalent combination of
education, certification and experience._ Minimum of 2 years of related
experience in one or more operating systems programming such as RedHat Linux,
Fedora, Custom Linux, or AIX/UNIX. _Demonstrated knowledge of operating
systems programming concepts, practices and procedures._ Experience in at
least one or more of these areas: security modeling, performance
troubleshooting, proactive monitoring, high availability. _Demonstrated
ability to communicate clearly, correctly, knowledgeably, and effectively both
verbally and in writing to differing audiences._ Experience with Shell and
Perl scripting. _Demonstrated ability to multi-task several issues/tasks with
varying complexity, track progress, keep team informed and meet deadlines._
Demonstrated ability to leverage appropriate technical tools in performing:
_day-to-day operating systems programming tasks (such as backup, restore,
failover, log interpretation, and performance monitoring & troubleshooting). _
initial root-cause analysis and service restoration.

